
Geocoding Paradise Papers Addresses in Neo4j for Geographical Data Visualization - johnymontana
http://www.lyonwj.com/2017/11/28/geocoding-paradise-papers-neo4j-spatial-visualization/
======
majke
The map itself [http://www.lyonwj.com/pp-
viz/heatmap/](http://www.lyonwj.com/pp-viz/heatmap/)

------
johnymontana
If anyone is interested in working with the Paradise Papers / Offshore Leaks
Neo4j database from this post it can be downloaded from the ICIJ website here:

[https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/pages/database](https://offshoreleaks.icij.org/pages/database)

